# Two guys at Olmstead



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

You: guy in sunglasses, standing in the middle of the feeding lane, not catching anything because of it. Your buddy looked cold in his neoprene waders standing on the bank rubbing his hands together, but decided to run out and crowd me down the river after I got set up, before I could get a line in the water. I moved up to the other side of you and you started casting to the side, directly in front of me. You didn't catch anything, but don't worry, after you left I caught some of the fish you were standing in and took them back to a good home.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

You ate browns out of the Lower Provo? Yuck!;-)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

brookieguy1 said:


> You ate browns out of the Lower Provo? Yuck!;-)


It is hoped that more people would harvest and eat browns out of there.

Jedediah, How did they taste?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

What, you didn't like my sun glasses?


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Boo Hoo Hoo :Cry:


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Catherder said:


> It is hoped that more people would harvest and eat browns out of there.
> 
> Jedediah, How did they taste?


I try to only keep the fatter males, so those were nice and pink and tasty. Right, the browns are overpopulated in the area and need thinning.

Edit: typed up a snarky reply to the guys that responded, not sure if that was really them or not anyway but good luck fellas, I'll respect your space next time.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Jed, do all us simple folk a favor and mark off the area that you think is yours with flagging so we don't commit a LP etiquette foul.-------SS


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Springville Shooter said:


> Hey Jed, do all us simple folk a favor and mark off the area that you think is yours with flagging so we don't commit a LP etiquette foul.-------SS


Huh, thought I was conceding graciously actually if it can even be called that. Your comment seems unnecessary. It was supposed to be mostly a joke anyway, are you guys completely devoid of humor? If you, and them, are really that serious about your spots I'll make a point to stay 100 feet away from everyone I see. I really only started fishing at all about 4 months ago, didn't realize anglers were so sensitive.

For the record when I've been fishing the AFL section above I have taken people over to that easy spot on three different occasions, given them some of my tackle and bait, shown them how I use it (not an advanced technique by any stretch) and watched them catch fish. Last Friday after work I did that for a kid who said it was the first fish he's ever caught on the Provo.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Didn't sound like humor to me sounded like plain and simple whining disguised as humor.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Whining Disease has been found on the LP!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Skally said:


> Didn't sound like humor to me sounded like plain and simple whining disguised as humor.


How's that whining? I had a very successful day, with the shenanigans of my fellow anglers being a minor and even entertaining part of it. You seem to be an instigator, buddy. This is by far the most I've posted on a thread, and it's because you're deliberately misunderstanding the situation in order to get some attention for yourself.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

never thought I would hear combat fishing techniques defended.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> For the record when I've been fishing the AFL section above I have taken people over to that easy spot on three different occasions, given them some of my tackle and bait, shown them how I use it (not an advanced technique by any stretch) and watched them catch fish. Last Friday after work I did that for a kid who said it was the first fish he's ever caught on the Provo.


Huh?!? Did you really type that?


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Fishrmn said:


> Huh?!? Did you really type that?


Soft plastic minnows. Besides, I'm talking about below the dam, where it's not AFL.

Guys, really, the first fish I ever caught was four or five months ago. I'm not very aware of the etiquette, I guess. Generally I'm helpful and courteous to all my fellow fishermen and it just seemed a little aggressive the way these guys were being. What's a good rule of thumb for distance from other fishermen?


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Jed, the guys were being douche bags. Just because its the provo is no excuse. Really, only douche bags fish the provo for the most part. Mainly because they are the people no one wants to be around because they do this type of crap. 
I try to stay out of sight of the next fisherman, thats when I feel like I am crowding them or they are crowding me. If that can't be done I stay at least 50-100 yards away or usually two to three good holes away from one another.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Go to the most popular fishing spot in the state. Then complain about other people.......


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Skally said:


> Go to the most popular fishing spot in the state. Then complain about other people.......


Having a hard time letting it go, huh? Or maybe it's just been a while since you got to participate in the crap-slinging fests that pop up on this forum and you felt left out. Either way, I already said I didn't know and will give people wayyyy more space now. How about doing everyone and yourself a favor and not being a jackass?

There's alot to be said about the character of a man who finds the need to continue criticizing after someone concedes. Not that we're all the best of men, but you're showing that you yourself aren't even in the running.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Jedidiah, welcome to fishing in Utah.

I read your first post and could instantly sympathize with your distaste for the crowding. On a stream in the middle of nowhere, that would be out of line.

On the other hand, there are places that experience a pretty heavy concentration of anglers and having a hole to yourself for more than a few minutes isn't very likely. Pretty much anywhere in Provo Canyon and anywhere on the Middle Provo, you can expect an audience.

The same goes for popular lakes and certain hot spots on those lakes.

For instance, if I go to Scofield and don't want to pay a day use fee, I'm limited to where I can park. For me, that's usually the dam arm. Of course, it may rub me the wrong way, but I pretty much expect that other people will find their way into my lap, so to speak.

The Ladders at Strawberry only has one real spot to fish, if you're gunning for any depth. Even though you may get there first and have your line in the trench, you'll have company soon enough and the unwritten "50ft rule" is null and void. (They should really just open up fishing in the channel, up to the fenced area.)

There's really nothing you can do about it, unless you decide to throw a fit, in which case, you've stopped enjoying yourself anyway. The purpose of your fishing trip has been defeated.

Not to worry though. Most popular spots have relatively unknown spots within close proximity. Sometimes it may require a little work, other times, it might just be a less prestigious stretch.

Farther below the Olmstead typically receives much less pressure than above, except for maybe the Murdock Diversion area.

I see you're from Orem (me too). Pound that river through town and you'll rarely see anyone else on the stream. Hit me up and I'll throw you a couple of good spots in the canyon. They aren't normally crowded.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Jedidiah, welcome to fishing in Utah.
> 
> I read your first post and could instantly sympathize with your distaste for the crowding. On a stream in the middle of nowhere, that would be out of line.
> 
> ...


I agree 1,000%
Very well said! That's nice of you to offer up some of your areas.


----------

